# For the Ladies



## PhatChk (Sep 16, 2009)

My doctor took my birth control pills about two months ago. And I have been going thru some weird stuff, unintentional weight lost, mild anxiety attacks, extreme hair lost and I feel tire all the time all I want to do is sleep. Can this be because of the hormonal unbalance or something else? Has anything like this happened to anyone else?


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 17, 2009)

Uhmm...similiar, I think. All these symptoms came AFTER you quit? 

I had the extreme tiredness/sleepiness after I went off. Hair loss & anxiety too, but to be fair, that had started before.

Anyway, I went to a naturopath, had all my levels tested. The thing that helped me the most was a supplement for my adrenal glands.


----------



## Melian (Sep 24, 2009)

When I went off birth control, those same symptoms were present - it took several months for my body to restore its natural hormone balance, but things did level out.

If these problems are not TOO bothersome, I'd say just try to deal with it for a few more weeks. After that, if you're still not feeling normal, go back to the doctor and have your blood tested.

Hope you feel better soon :bow:


----------

